# A Face even a mother must have trouble loving - Ramshorn Snail



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

LOL! it's so cute!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it looks awesome!!! never noticed the white specks on the body before!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

First cousin to the Rubber Lip Pleco?

Really nice photography, to get so close like that! And an action shot, at that! Granted snails don't really move that fast... still, nice!


----------



## Compass (Jul 18, 2014)

Cool pic! That's what I like about snails. They give you time to get those cool shots. hahaha


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol this is nothing compared to their radula.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Diana said:


> And an action shot, at that!


I am a sports photographer... now if I can just get them to run bases, or kick a ball or something. A game finally as slow as baseball and Cricket.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I love snail photos


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

HAHAHA Gotta love rams! I dont care if there a "pest"


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I love The Rams. The snails never disappoint. Now the football team on the other hand...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I love my ramshorn snails when they get big, but I love the shell i don't see the face very well(no macro lens)


----------

